# Frustrating Season About To End



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This season has been more amusing to me than anything else.

I think what it really boils down to is that Mike Brown is incapable of telling Kobe Bryant when he should stop shooting and move the ball inside.

We can point to the anemic bench. We can point to running the shot clock down to 3 seconds before even thinking of getting a shot. We can point to our age. We can point to Bynum showing up when he wants to. We can point to LTZ who has been mostly ineffective (but has been playing better in the playoffs). We can point to Barnes, who has apparently forgotten that a basketball is round and not oval.

There are a lot of things to point to.

But I really believe that Brown has no control over Kobe. I have to give him credit for great game plans in games 2, 3, and 4, and yet they managed to win only one of those games...because Kobe keeps throwing up shit in the fourth quarter, they stop going inside, and they deserve to lose. And they do lose.

Kobe has to be reigned and play as a team player. It doesn't matter who they get on this team. As long as they continue to play stupid ball down the stretch, they won't ever get even close to a sniff at another title.

Not even close.

Rant over.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm disappointed, but I'm not mad. In many ways, they overachieved this year: lockout, new coach, Odom gone, Fisher traded, no bench, Gasol declined.

It's a surprise they even got this far.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Two words

Stanley Cup


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Two words
> 
> Stanley Cup


Ha ha.

That will make up for everything, and more, if it comes to pass.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I'm disappointed, but I'm not mad. In many ways, they overachieved this year: lockout, new coach, Odom gone, Fisher traded, no bench, Gasol declined.
> 
> It's a surprise they even got this far.


Everyone dealt with the lockout. That doesn't count as an excuse. And almost everyone wanted Fisher traded, and Sessions is the better player at this point.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Everyone dealt with the lockout. That doesn't count as an excuse. And almost everyone wanted Fisher traded, and Sessions is the better player at this point.


Lockout hurts teams with new coaches and roster turnover more than anyone else


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It will be a very interesting off-season...that's for sure. There have been recent reports that Mike Brown will be "one and done", of PJ returning to the Lakers (http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/a...possibly_with_the_los_angeles_lakers/10799984), countless reports that the Lakers will re-sign Lamar Odom, ongoing trade rumors involving Pau Gasol...it goes on! There are several things we need to do for sure...we need to improve at small forward, strengthen our bench, get Ramon Sessions more involved, get our bigs involved for more than two quarters each game, work on our pick-and-roll defense, work on our shot clock management, and get Kobe to distribute the ball more. If not, a return to championship form will be difficult with this roster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The lockout did hurt us slightly more than some other teams because our new coach didn't have a proper training camp. Not saying that's the main reason but that coupled with a condensed schedule allowing no practices hurt a bit. I think our lack of a bench really needs to be addressed.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Need to get rid of the dead weight. Specifically Barnes. 

A reliable three point shooter would do wonders for the offense.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I wasn't really expecting for the team to win it all this year. However, I'm frustrated with the mistakes which led to losing. Bryant has his turnovers and shot selection which contributed to the Game 2 and Game 3 losses, but I notice the others just standing around and watching and it has occurred in several games. Still, I look forward to the offseason as I believe there will most likely be changes to the roster in the offseason.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I honestly think our roster is top flight. I mean Gasol is our 3rd best player and two-three seasons ago it was being argued he was the best post player in the league, and he's still maybe the most skilled. Sessions and Metta are average for their positions. The bench obviously needs work.

The weaknesses were Kobe never learned how to coexist with the posts and lack of shooting. I would like to see what Brown can do with a full training camp and practices.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

needs some tweaks not sure what they can do though with the cap situation - this lack of flexibility alone might necessitate moving Pau - I am not a huge Mike Brown fan but I have seen a lot from him in the last several games - game planning has been excellent though Im still not sure where the Sessions initiated pick and roll has gone on offense


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm disappointed, but not angry about how this season looks like it will end. Last year I was angry because of the lack of effort we displayed. This year, the effort was there...we just made stupid mistakes at critical moments.

Clearly, we don't quite have enough depth on our team, in terms of talent. We just need a couple more younger guys who can run the floor and make difficult shots out there. I think the solution is keeping Metta, Sessions and Jordan Hill, and trading Pau. We need to trade him for 2-3 guys who can all contribute. Because of our salary situation, that's our best opportunity to put a championship squad out on the floor.

Also, I've been pretty satisfied with Mike Brown's coaching in the post season, and that's all that matters. He realized that we have no bench, so he shortened our rotation to 7 guys. His substitutions haven't been worthy of any real complaint. It's not his fault that the players just threw the ball away at the ends of Games 2 & 4.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe isn't going to change and he isn't going to be getting any better. Same with Pau. I think Pau is gone, but it might be too late to get good value for him.

Bynum is very good but immature. Metta and Sessions are below average starters. Our bench is terrible as is our outside shooting in general.

We needed CP3 or Dwight. The Rockets deal for Pau would have made us better than we are now, and opened up some other possibilities that would have let us sneak a championship in this year. But that ship has sailed.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know if they will be able to get anything of value for Pau. As it stands, he is a 14ppg third option making a hefty $18 million a year. With the new cap it's gonna be hard to convince a team to take on his contract. Especially now that he has declined as a player for two straight seasons.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

on another topic: how about the Clippers go get their own f-ing house? how many other teams have to share an arena like this 

maybe the sharing arrangement just cost the lakers a little bit of homecourt edge? they looked old and tired in the 4th, maybe that extra day's rest would have helped afterall?

when the clippers were a play-off non factor it didnt matter but now it does - they should move their act down to orange county


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't fight the feeling that barring Deron or Dwight this was your best shot for awhile


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Key word: about. Hasn't ended yet. Never know what might happen tomorrow night.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I don't know if they will be able to get anything of value for Pau. As it stands, he is a 14ppg third option making a hefty $18 million a year. With the new cap it's gonna be hard to convince a team to take on his contract. Especially now that he has declined as a player for two straight seasons.


Most gms are smart enough to look past his scoring average and know what he could do in the right situation. You really think he would of been a 14 ppg 3rd option on the rockets?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> on another topic: how about the Clippers go get their own f-ing house? how many other teams have to share an arena like this
> 
> maybe the sharing arrangement just cost the lakers a little bit of homecourt edge? they looked old and tired in the 4th, maybe that extra day's rest would have helped afterall?
> 
> when the clippers were a play-off non factor it didnt matter but now it does - they should move their act down to orange county


QFT


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Most gms are smart enough to look past his scoring average and know what he could do in the right situation. You really think he would of been a 14 ppg 3rd option on the rockets?


That's precisely why they'll lowball us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not mad at this season and not about to blame Kobe nor Brown.Both being ridiculous ideas to blame them in the 1st place.

We have no bench period. It over stresses Kobe and the starting line up they have to play at terribly high levels to win on a nightly basis. We really only have 1 big scorer in Kobe. Bynum is not that guy not a franchise guy he still struggles with effort and consistency. 

and Gasol I think his problem is with his role. He's a better 2nd guy than 3rd guy PERIOD its too easy for him to step outta the way as the 3rd guy. Bynum is ill prepared to be a strong 2nd guy its too easy to take him outta the game and his inability to pass the ball and knowledge of the game is still too underdeveloped to be counted on consistently. 

Gasol leaves the Lakers assumes a 2nd role for someone else he'll be playing at a high level again. We've wasted alot of his talent.

The Gasol/Bynum tandem has failed in my mind. Gasol/LO tandem had the savy and hoops IQ to work seemlessly plus the versatility Bynum/Gasol doesn't. 

Kobe not sure what to make of his season. I think he played too many minutes and got too nicked up over the course of the condensed season his effort was there but the minutes and injuries took a toll on his consistency.... mix in no bench and it forced him to force things way too much. adding another piece to the bench a consistent piece would go along way. 

One area I do blame Brown is his use of Sessions. We should utilized Sessions alot more in the OKC series in the season in general ran too many post ups should be alot more high pick and roll alot more. He coulda been alot better asset to the team. 

Bynum or Gasol is more likely gone we need to go in another direction the Twin Towers thing to me doesn't work. All the teams having success are faster.quicker units who can spread the floor with 3 pt shooting. 

The Spurs transitioned away from going Twin Towers and we should as well get sleeker. 

we need some more speed and more 3 pt shooting its just too tough trying to plod teams to death with slow play and a lack of bench and lack of 3 pt shooting. 

Not over yet but beating OKC in OKC is a daunting task we have been right there but lack of depth has kept games we were in control in to slip away. 

OKC has 3 guys who can get a shot on their dribble anytime they want we have 1 guy maybe 1 and a half with Sessions. 

easier to spread people out and attack with the OKC roster than ours which keeps everything so congested.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im still pissed. Going into this series, I didnt really think we would win. But when we blow a 7 pt lead with 2 min left and a 13 point 4th quarter lead I get upset. We should be up 3-1 right now and in a whole different situation.

Mike Brown has done a good job on defense. We managed to contain 2 of the best offenses in the league. His offense is what leaves me scratching my head. I have no idea what we are trying to accomplish, and I dont think the players buy into it either. We do need shooters, but the floor spacing is so bad in this offense Im not sure how many good looks they would get anyway. So many weird pick and rolls with 2 wings in the corners and cross court passes. Its ugly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Beasley would have helped tremendously.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Most gms are smart enough to look past his scoring average and know what he could do in the right situation. You really think he would of been a 14 ppg 3rd option on the rockets?


Nope, but it's not like he would be leading them anywhere. He's 32, declining, and making $18 million a year. The contract is the biggest problem. If he was making less money, I'd LOVE for him to stay on the Lakers. Just not for $18 million.

As you can see, it will be hard to justify for many people:

Dwight makes $17.8, CP3 $16, KD $16...

Wade and LBJ $16


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> on another topic: how about the Clippers go get their own f-ing house? how many other teams have to share an arena like this
> 
> maybe the sharing arrangement just cost the lakers a little bit of homecourt edge? they looked old and tired in the 4th, maybe that extra day's rest would have helped afterall?
> 
> when the clippers were a play-off non factor it didnt matter but now it does - they should move their act down to orange county


 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

e-monk said:


> on another topic: how about the Clippers go get their own f-ing house? how many other teams have to share an arena like this
> 
> maybe the sharing arrangement just cost the lakers a little bit of homecourt edge? they looked old and tired in the 4th, maybe that extra day's rest would have helped afterall?
> 
> when the clippers were a play-off non factor it didnt matter but now it does - they should move their act down to orange county


The reasons Lost Angela almost get swept is obviously sharing the arena.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> The reasons Lost Angela almost get swept is obviously sharing the arena.


first let me say that I hesitate to respond because it seems clear to me and everyone else here that you're the town donkey (so why should I bother?)

and second anyone who can read can see that what I wrote and what you appear to be taking from it are two entirely different things - the Lakers had to stage a back-to-back home stand in the play-offs because they share the arena with the Clippers - no other two teams have to deal with that and it's plainly lead to a disadvantaged situation:

now I'll try to go real slow - the lakers are an old team and anyone who watched the game Saturday night could see that one of the contributing factors (just one of them, dont want to take away from the Thunder and Kevin Durant too much) to their fade down the stretch was fatigue. If they didnt have to play back-to-backs then they would have been more well rested and maybe (just *maybe*) the result in game 4 would have been different and they wouldnt have squandered a 12 point lead in the 4th quarter

ok so that's all I was saying and how you went from that to your conclusion above only someone who lives in the crazy mixed up world of Ballscientist-land (pop. 1 idiot) will ever know


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Was there ever any validity to the Pau-Rondo rumor? Because man, that trade looks hella good now LOL


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no it was a blogger


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

In regard to the Clippers sharing the arena, I won't forget the chronology:

The L.A. Kings ownership group actually owns Staples. The Lakers were obviously always meant to be the primary tenant. The Clippers were always rumored to go to "The Pond" in Anaheim; as a matter of fact, they played several exhibition and regular season games there.

But Pond management could not convince Sterling to do a long-term deal. And Sterling is based in Los Angeles, and his ego wouldn't let him "run away" from the competition with the Lakers. So he brokered a deal with Staples Center management.

And with all three teams going into the playoffs, we had this cluster-**** of a weekend just end.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I would trade Kobe for Deron Williams and ten years worth of cap garbage right now 

did anyone notice what happened when Kobe sat in the first half with foul trouble and the team had to play like a... what's the word for a team...? you know, it means a group of individuals who throw their lot in together in a collective cooperative effort? oh yeah: 'team'

**** him, never did like him and still dont (and go ahead and find me saying otherwise anywhere here) - it was time for him to stop acting like it's 1997 in Utah

and he never will so **** him


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

He's 34 years old, what do you expect? He's at the age where he doesnt have the athleticism but refuses to take a back seat anyway. It happens at the tail end of star's careers. Duncan is pretty much the only exception.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Nope, but it's not like he would be leading them anywhere. He's 32, declining, and making $18 million a year. The contract is the biggest problem. If he was making less money, I'd LOVE for him to stay on the Lakers. Just not for $18 million.
> 
> As you can see, it will be hard to justify for many people:
> 
> ...


He's only got two years owed. 3 months ago y'all were trying to tell me Luke was untraceable. 

A team like the pacers or the sixers would get a huge help from gasol.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Lets be realistic, this latest run started back in 2000 with Shaq/Kobe and five titles later its coming to an end. It happens. Just like the Magic/Abdul-Jabbar/Worthy era did. Its obvious the last two years that this current team is a good team, not a championship team. I dont know if there is a quick fix to get this team back to the finals, more likely some lean years coming much like we've seen between those two era's and for a brief time when Shaq left.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

e-monk said:


> I would trade Kobe for Deron Williams and ten years worth of cap garbage right now


We won't do it (and it won't happen because of Kobe's no-trade clause), but I agree with that move. I think both teams would be fine with Deron, Marshon, Humphries for Kobe right now (Lakers get younger, get back a top 10 player who is good at closing and the Nets get something for Deron who would otherwise leave for free while also getting a big name to market around for their move to Brooklyn). Kobe is still our best player though and he deserves criticism for thinking he's still the same closer he used to be (he hasn't been for 2 years). That said, all vitriol after losing this series should be aimed in other directions (as summarized below).

We have shitty ball movement. Let's please go back to some motion offense. It doesn't have to be as complicated as a triple-post pass oriented offense like the triangle, but this year we had one of the most ugly offenses in the league. This goes back to shitty playcalling by the coaching staff. And their decision to de-emphasize Sessions in favor of the big 3 in the playoffs was short-sighted. When we needed him we couldn't depend on him, despite him playing so well at the end of the season.

We had shitty spacing. How many guys have we brought in here specifically because they have reputations as shooters then they end up sucking at catch and shoot 3s when they arrive? It's frustrating, we need a more explosive scorer. I don't like JR Smith's personality, but we should have pursued him. Hard.

Bynum is a petulant little child. His attitude on and off the court is pathetic. If he wasn't on the team I support, I would think he's an asshole. **** it, he is an asshole. Dwight Howard is a baby too, but at least he doesn't let it effect his play and his effort. Bynum wants his touches, and if he doesn't get his touches he pouts and stops trying on the boards and on rotating on defense. Do Not Want. Sorry Bynum, you don't sulk because you're not the team's #1 option, you impose your will and prove the coaches wrong.

After the game, what Pau said in the interview was pretty telling about his mental state. He doesn't know if the team even wants him, and the fact that he said that immediately after the loss confirms most people's suspicions, the CP3 trade has been in his head all season and was effecting his play. It also doesn't help that we misuse him as badly as Miami misuses Chris Bosh. Let him pass and be a playmaker from the high post and on the low block. Mike Brown (and shit, even Pau himself), seem to forget the virtually limitless low post repertoire of moves he possesses. He's past his prime, and his value is probably at an all-time low, but we need to move him because he won't ever be what he once was. When he's with another team, he'll bounce back some. Hopefully Mitch is stubborn and forces a GM to trade a player they're worried about losing for Pau to get back some value, but at Gasol's age, that is unlikely.

Our bench is awful. It was bad last year and it was worse this year.

Also, our defense is overrated. We have some guys capable of showing up big, but they don't do it as consistently as they should and we get killed by team's with superior spacing. Teams that have the athleticism to drive and the shooters to spread the floor. I was jealous of the floor spacing of virtually every good team we played, because they would pack the paint on us all year and we would be spread thin as all ****.

Pipe dream:
Kobe -> Deron, Humphries, Brooks
Pau -> Eric Gordon or Louis Williams
Bynum -> Dwight

MLE on Rudy Fernandez. Ilyasova if Denver matches. Jodie Meeks if we can't get Ilyasova.


Either way, Kobe is staying. Pau is almost definitely gone. And we have to trade Bynum, but we probably won't because he's Jim Buss's prized possession.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kaas said:


> We won't do it (and it won't happen because of Kobe's no-trade clause), but I agree with that move. I think both teams would be fine with Deron, Marshon, Humphries for Kobe right now (Lakers get younger, get back a top 10 player who is good at closing and the Nets get something for Deron who would otherwise leave for free while also getting a big name to market around for their move to Brooklyn). Kobe is still our best player though and he deserves criticism for thinking he's still the same closer he used to be (he hasn't been for 2 years). That said, all vitriol after losing this series should be aimed in other directions (as summarized below).
> 
> We have shitty ball movement. Let's please go back to some motion offense. It doesn't have to be as complicated as a triple-post pass oriented offense like the triangle, but this year we had one of the most ugly offenses in the league. This goes back to shitty playcalling by the coaching staff. And their decision to de-emphasize Sessions in favor of the big 3 in the playoffs was short-sighted. When we needed him we couldn't depend on him, despite him playing so well at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


That's probably too much wheeling and dealing for any team but I do like those moves, with the exception of Gasol. I'd rather score a bigger SG.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I would trade Kobe for Deron Williams and ten years worth of cap garbage right now
> 
> did anyone notice what happened when Kobe sat in the first half with foul trouble and the team had to play like a... what's the word for a team...? you know, it means a group of individuals who throw their lot in together in a collective cooperative effort? oh yeah: 'team'
> 
> ...


You're outta your ****ing mind. I saw Kobe score 36, 38, 42 pts in consecutive games against a stingy OKC defense while our young supposed franchise center clogged up the lane played lazy on offense and still doesn;t have IQ enough to know if he gets doubled pass it to the ****ing cutter. 

I know what happened when Kobe sat in the 2nd half the game ended in about a minute and a half with Gasol and Bynum both on the floor doing their typical lazy bullshit on the floor Gasol had Durant on him and didn't run to the damn post one time. 

Instead tried taking him off the dribble and throwing up bullshit. 

sorry you can hate Kobe all you want not sure what sort of actual Laker fan hates a Lakers legend but whatever. 

I saw Kobe giving a **** in last nights game not waiting around for Bynum or Gasol to finally let their balls drop and compete. Funny how guys like Westbrook, KD and Harden don't sit around and wait for someone else to do shit they attack Kobe playing with this bunch always has to scale back everything and hold the hand of these ****ing babies so they can attempt to compete. 

How about giving Kobe another pitbull to play with another attack dog type player who realizes he can go hard the same way Kobe does. 

Trade Kobe for deron LOL don't make me ****ing laugh only so Bynum can be his big lazy ass Brook Lopez of the westcoast LOL yeah right. and then watch as Williams tries to pull a poor man's Kobe jacking up shots in a smaller less skilled frame no ****ing thanks. 

My move ship Bynum's ass out for Howard or too any team for a collection of young athletic pieces who can shoot the ball. Bynum is just a young big capable of scoring thats all he is not a franchise carrying superstar player doesn't have the will nor skill nor intelligence for it. 

Year 7 and it hasn;t happened its not happening. 

His age is no longer an asset it has to be about what he is as a player. I would rather have Howard who will rebound and defend his ass off and scare the hell outta people challenging the lane that Bynum and his indifference to competing. 

Gasol ship his ass out as well if he's gonna be your 3rd guy I still believe in Pau as a 2nd guy he's proved it this year when given the ball in the low block as the 2nd guy he can score and fuse the team together with his IQ and low post passing. 

Gasol as a 3rd guy is a waste a typical big who stands around and does nothing if not featured in the offense won't compete or hardly pay attention well enough to stay engaged its not his fault thats just what happens everyone was so quick to annoit Bynum we left our best 2nd option twist in the breeze. 

I guess people see the value LO brought as the 3rd guy who can stay engaged on both ends for the most part despite getting far less touches. 

Twin towers shit is dead no team in the lague wins that way anymore.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> You're outta your ****ing mind. I saw Kobe score 36, 38, 42 pts in consecutive games against a stingy OKC defense while our young supposed franchise center clogged up the lane played lazy on offense and still doesn;t have IQ enough to know if he gets doubled pass it to the ****ing cutter.
> 
> I know what happened when Kobe sat in the 2nd half the game ended in about a minute and a half with Gasol and Bynum both on the floor doing their typical lazy bullshit on the floor Gasol had Durant on him and didn't run to the damn post one time.
> 
> ...


Wish I could rep this twice.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The league has gotten a lot faster and our bigs dont have the footspeed to match that kind of play. However, I still dont see the problem as being our big 3. I see the problem as our PG's and bench. 

Sessions was terrible. His defense and shooting needs to be better. He gave us almost nothing while he was on the floor. Steve Blake was a good floor spacer but that is it. In this NBA, we have to improve at PG or nothing will change.

The bench is bad too. We have to have better play from the bench to give our starters some rest.

With the CBA the way it is now, and the massive amount of Kobe's contract, I see management looking to move Pau. I dont really like it, but we arent using Pau the way he should be used anyway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> You're outta your ****ing mind. I saw Kobe score 36, 38, 42 pts in consecutive games against a stingy OKC defense while our young supposed franchise center clogged up the lane played lazy on offense and still doesn;t have IQ enough to know if he gets doubled pass it to the ****ing cutter.
> 
> I know what happened when Kobe sat in the 2nd half the game ended in about a minute and a half with Gasol and Bynum both on the floor doing their typical lazy bullshit on the floor Gasol had Durant on him and didn't run to the damn post one time.
> 
> ...


Well said. How anyone can blame what was happening in this series on Kobe is a joke.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know about y'all, but this season didn't really bother me. I didn't have expectations coming into the year so I'm not disappointed. Last season was much worse.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Truth is that the only players who looked completely engaged and aggressive the entire game were Kobe and Metta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's always disappointing to me.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

MojoPin said:


> It's a surprise they even got this far.


Really?

When you have two of the best 7-footers in the game and the Black Mamba, you better get far. I am disappointed because I felt we had enough talent to win it all if we played to our strengths. I love Kobe just like every other Laker fan but the guy really can be a stubborn mofo. There's a reason Laker seasons usually end in glory or humiliation, and a lot of that is down to him. We could have got past OKC if Kobe gave the ball inside to Bynum and got out of the ****ing way. His ego will not let him. It reminded me when he wouldn't go inside to Shaq in the 2004 Finals when Detroit where humiliating us. Kobe wants to leave the biggest fingerprints on any ring he wins, but he doesn't realize he is depriving those very fingers of more rings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In his exit interview, Metta World Peace was asked about coach Mike Brown. 

Compared to Phil Jackson, he said, it was a "drastic change." 

But then World Peace went to some trouble, apparently to make clear he was not blaming his coach for the Lakers' playoff departure.

"Mike wasn't out there guarding Kevin [Durant]," he explains. "That was me. Kevin scored on me. Mike didn't miss that 3-point shot. I missed it. Mike didn't come into camp out of shape."

Then he paused. 

"Wait ... he did come in out of shape. Mike is a fat ass."

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Wade County said:


> In his exit interview, Metta World Peace was asked about coach Mike Brown.
> 
> Compared to Phil Jackson, he said, it was a "drastic change."
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade County said:


> In his exit interview, Metta World Peace was asked about coach Mike Brown.
> 
> Compared to Phil Jackson, he said, it was a "drastic change."
> 
> ...


Hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wade County said:


> In his exit interview, Metta World Peace was asked about coach Mike Brown.
> 
> Compared to Phil Jackson, he said, it was a "drastic change."
> 
> ...


:lol:

We gotta keep this guy just for the entertainment value. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I would trade Kobe for Deron Williams and ten years worth of cap garbage right now
> 
> did anyone notice what happened when Kobe sat in the first half with foul trouble and the team had to play like a... what's the word for a team...? you know, it means a group of individuals who throw their lot in together in a collective cooperative effort? oh yeah: 'team'
> 
> ...


The problem is that without Kobe we don't even make the playoffs.

But Kobe has to be sat down and talked to...unless our new goal and satisfaction level is now to be slaughtered in consecutive round 2 exits for the forseeable future.

Kobe really needs to get it. He has to accept a new role, if the Lakers are ever going to be in a position to contend for a title again.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Pinball said:


> That's probably too much wheeling and dealing for any team but I do like those moves, with the exception of Gasol. I'd rather score a bigger SG.


Yeah, an organization needs continuity, and while all those moves would make the Lakers need a season for adjustment, it would rip open the closing championship window. As far as smaller SGs, I don't think they're much of an issue in today's NBA. Earlier, teams would post up smaller SGs and take advantage of their lack of strength, or use turn-arounds/pull-ups to shoot over them. In today's NBA though, that is much less of a liability because so few players (even big men, let alone guards) have refined post games. And many perimeter shooters are very streaky. Pau wouldn't necessarily have to be traded for Eric Gordon and Lou Williams, they just seemed like players who provide a high level of talent that could also be moved by their current teams for fear of being unable to retain them in free agency this offseason.

That said, it is nothing more than my own dream scenario that will never come to fruition. Kobe will not be traded, and while we really should trade Bynum, I don't think we'll move him either. Pau is the only guy from the big 3 who will be traded and it will probably be for a package like Scola & Kevin Martin (possibly Scola & Aaron Brooks if they still have his rights?) or Elton Brand, Jodie Meeks & Thaddeus Young.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kaas said:


> Yeah, an organization needs continuity, and while all those moves would make the Lakers need a season for adjustment, it would rip open the closing championship window. As far as smaller SGs, I don't think they're much of an issue in today's NBA. Earlier, teams would post up smaller SGs and take advantage of their lack of strength, or use turn-arounds/pull-ups to shoot over them. In today's NBA though, that is much less of a liability because so few players (even big men, let alone guards) have refined post games. And many perimeter shooters are very streaky. Pau wouldn't necessarily have to be traded for Eric Gordon and Lou Williams, they just seemed like players who provide a high level of talent that could also be moved by their current teams for fear of being unable to retain them in free agency this offseason.
> 
> That said, it is nothing more than my own dream scenario that will never come to fruition. Kobe will not be traded, *and while we really should trade Bynum, I don't think we'll move him either*. Pau is the only guy from the big 3 who will be traded and it will probably be for a package like Scola & Kevin Martin (possibly Scola & Aaron Brooks if they still have his rights?) or Elton Brand, Jodie Meeks & Thaddeus Young.


That's the thing i don't understand. Trading Bynum, that is. 

The Lakers have the second-best Center in basketball. Unless he his packed to get Howard, why would 

The Lakers wanna part ways with him? Makes no sense. Unless he is a basket-case and starting to develop the Kobe Syndrom (aka "i'm too good to be second-fidle").

Cap-wise, the Lakers seem to be ****ed. But you row with Kobe (a Top-5 player in the NBA if he gets his shit together) and Bynum and roll the dice with others.

I don't know what's happening with Pau Gasol. But he seems to be the odd man out if he doesn't grow a pair. Trade his ass out (if possible, considering his value is drastically lowering).

I just wonder what would have been had Odom stayed with the Lakers.

I don't think it's time to blow up this team. Just re-tune it. A young, athletic SF (Ariza v 2.0) would do wonders. And a fu***** 3 point shooter!


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

People are pointing fingers at Bynum, Gasol and even Kobe. Its not entirely them to blame, but rather the talent surrounding those players. No one complained back when they won the back to back. Those teams were more talented. Odom leaving definitely hurt. He was the best player on the court many of nights, despite coming off the bench, was as good as a starter and the star of the team. This loss added burden to the big three. It took a 41-42 FT barnburner to beat the Thunder by 3. Maybe add someone like Deron Williams and bring Odom back etc. they can put heat on the Spurs and Thunder.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> That's the thing i don't understand. Trading Bynum, that is.
> 
> The Lakers have the second-best Center in basketball. Unless he his packed to get Howard, why would
> 
> The Lakers wanna part ways with him? Makes no sense. Unless he is a basket-case and starting to develop the Kobe Syndrom (aka "i'm too good to be second-fidle").


Personally, I don't want a player that important to our success who only shows up when he chooses to. Especially, when he doesn't choose to all that often (especially defensively--dude so often just doesn't give a **** about rotating as a help defender. He can get monster rebounding numbers, but so much of that is based on anticipation and not fundamentals, particularly on offensive boards. I've seen my fair share of games where he doesn't box out and some athletic, young big plucks the ball out of the air before he even so much as jumps). 

Also, I think you can get Howard for him. It's the best deal Orlando will get provided Jim Buss isn't going to be fatuously stubborn about keeping the guy he drafted. Orlando might choose a Deng and Noah package over Bynum, but that would not be a terrible decision from a talent perspective (I know they offer more quantitative talent, but in trades like this, you take the best individual. Not to mention Bynum's ceiling is far higher than Noah and/or Deng's).



LLROCKS said:


> People are pointing fingers at Bynum, Gasol and even Kobe. Its not entirely them to blame, but rather the talent surrounding those players. No one complained back when they won the back to back. Those teams were more talented. Odom leaving definitely hurt. He was the best player on the court many of nights, despite coming off the bench, was as good as a starter and the star of the team. This loss added burden to the big three. It took a 41-42 FT barnburner to beat the Thunder by 3. Maybe add someone like Deron Williams and bring Odom back etc. they can put heat on the Spurs and Thunder.


Everyone knows that the big 3 isn't the weakness, it's what's around them. Regardless of how bad the bench is, it's clear this roster cannot win in its current composition. The MLE won't be enough to change that, and even if we had a first round pick, it wouldn't be enough either. That means we have to trade some pieces and we only have 3 trade-able assets: Bynum, Gasol, and Kobe. Kobe's no trade clause (and the size of his contract...and maybe franchise/fan base loyalty) make him immovable. That leaves 2 trade chips. That's why people are immediately bandying about their names in trade scenarios, because moving them is the only way to reconstitute this roster into a championship contender.


For the MLE, as I mentioned in one of my previous posts, the ideal situation is to target Rudy Fernandez and pray Denver doesn't match (because they probably will).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Sessions opts into his final year, he could be considered a trade chip as well.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Kaas said:


> Everyone knows that the big 3 isn't the weakness, it's what's around them. Regardless of how bad the bench is, it's clear this roster cannot win in its current composition. The MLE won't be enough to change that, and even if we had a first round pick, it wouldn't be enough either. That means we have to trade some pieces and we only have 3 trade-able assets: Bynum, Gasol, and Kobe. Kobe's no trade clause (and the size of his contract...and maybe franchise/fan base loyalty) make him immovable. That leaves 2 trade chips. That's why people are immediately bandying about their names in trade scenarios, because moving them is the only way to reconstitute this roster into a championship contender.


There are major obstacles and I remain somewhat skeptical whether anything can be done this off season. Even with a major trade, you give up something to get something and then there are no guarantees that will make you a better team. Kupchak has a difficult task on his hands. Should make for an interesting off season, what direction the Lakers go, either a quick fix or a more elaborate plan to rebuild for the future.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We have to find a way to stop trading away our 1st round picks. The new CBA makes those picks valuable because they represent cheap, hardworking talent.


----------

